
Vint Cerf: modern media are made for forgetting - zeveb
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/vint-cerf-modern-media-is-made-for-forgetting
======
zeveb
The PDF is at
[http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3000000/2993746/p7-cerf.pdf?...](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3000000/2993746/p7-cerf.pdf?ip=50.233.185.90&id=2993746&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35.4D4702B0C3E38B35.4D4702B0C3E38B35.6D218144511F3437&CFID=847037650&CFTOKEN=57851656&__acm__=1475529230_b8a1afc4c3cfad8c5d60088f367d28d0)

Linking to motherboard because it's a nice summary, easily readable without
going through the rather slow acm.org site.

------
acangiano
On the surface, playability of the files is a much bigger concern than actual
storage, thanks to the advancement of storage technology. It does, however,
pose the interesting question of whether the creation of content is advancing
at a significantly faster pace than our technology is.

------
anonymous_iam
The Ministry of Truth would have it no other way.

